# Pinball lovers



## Dannoo93 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok so my coworker got me into pinball last summer and i love it would buy a machine if i could afford it...so how many of u a pinball fans if so what company and wat machine
I love taxi its one of my favorites and at my local bowling ally they have the munsters 
Any time i see a machine i can drop 5$ and play my heart out


----------



## M Dogg (Jan 10, 2013)

Fuckin' love pinball dude! You ever play 3-D pinball? The table is about half side and the top of the machine has 3-D interactions, Mars Attacks is a great one. I think the biggest manufacturer was Williams or Bally and I think one bought out the other. Loudest machine, supposedly is the Guns N' Roses table, my fave is probably Rocky and Bullwinkle, Dracula is good, but they all get my money! Only beef...since they do require some pretty constant maintenance and with the decline of arcades in general, alot of the tables you come across have something fucked up with them ie. flippers not working, dead bumpers, etc. I see them online from $3000 to $15 000.


----------



## Dannoo93 (Jan 10, 2013)

Ya played guns n roses and kiss tables at the amusment park over herw they got like 10 tables


----------



## M Dogg (Jan 11, 2013)

Did everything work on them? All the flippers and bumpers? How were they?


----------



## Dannoo93 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ya they all work pretty good shape suprisingly there are alot of machines in.my area


----------

